# G-mail?



## ReformedWretch (Sep 20, 2005)

Anyone have any invites? I lost my old account for lack of use but could use it now.

If you can, send one to me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2005)

Will do, Adam!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Thanks!



No prob!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 20, 2005)

G-mail is great. I use it with Apple Mail (pop) and it is awesome, reliable.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 20, 2005)

Agreed. If anyone needs an account, I'd be happy to send an invite.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 20, 2005)

me too.

I'm already getting spam from them, and I didnt sign up for anything with anyone with that address.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 20, 2005)

I lost mine too


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 20, 2005)

What's G-mail?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 20, 2005)

Andrew & Ryan,

Send me an email address and I will send you an invite.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> What's G-mail?



It's Google's take on e-mail. You currently get over 2614 MB of space, although that number is constantly going up (literally - visit http://www.gmail.com to see), so you can save much more mail - and to complement that, there is a search engine feature that allows you to search your database of e-mail, though you can still sort as well. In my experience, their spam filtration is amazing, as I get tons of mail in the spam folder, but only maybe 1 or 2 per month slips past it into my inbox, whereas my Yahoo and Hotmail accounts let multiple junk e-mails in daily.

I'll send you an invite if you'd like an account - if nothing else, it can serve as a good additional backup drive for important files.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I'll send you an invite if you'd like an account - if nothing else, it can serve as a good additional backup drive for important files.


Yes Chris, please.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Check your inbox.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 20, 2005)

Invite me please?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Invite me please?



Will do...


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 20, 2005)

It looks like Google is really trying to get people to join. A few days ago I only had about 25 invites left and now I have 100.

So, I've got invites too if anybody wants one. Gmail is the best way I've found so far to receive Yahoo Group emails.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 20, 2005)

I agre. I actually have two Gmails, one that I use normally for webmail, and one set to Pop3 that I use exclusively for Yahoo groups.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 20, 2005)

Can somebody please send me an invite? 

Thx.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Can somebody please send me an invite?
> 
> Thx.



Sure thing Jeff.


----------



## Puddleglum (Sep 21, 2005)

I've got 100 invites too . . . so if anyone else wants one . . . 

I've been tempted to invite everyone I've got an e-mail for just to get rid of them!


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 21, 2005)

I also have several invites left if somebody wants one.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



Thanks Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



You're welcome!


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 4, 2005)

can someone send me a gmail invite?
Thanks


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> can someone send me a gmail invite?
> Thanks



Done.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 4, 2005)

ooh, ooh, invite me! invite me!



[email protected]

[Edited on 10-4-2005 by ChristopherPaul]

[Edited on 10-4-2005 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ooh, ooh, invite me! invite me!
> 
> 
> ...



Done.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks!

*rats! my standard email ID was taken, just how many Christopher Paul Reeder's are in this world?*


----------



## Life4Christ (Oct 4, 2005)

I have 130, if anyone needs one. [email protected]


----------

